# BB King (And not the blues musician)



## NaturalFork

BBs are fun to shoot. You can shoot them inside and they are extremely cheap. Therefor .... lets try a BB competition. I figure lets do SMALL targets at close range. That way this can be shot indoors by almost anybody.

Rules:

1. Any slingshot may be used but no mechanical releases.

2. .177 cal bbs or airsoft bbs may be used.

3. 15 foot distance.

4. 10 circle targets traced from a US penny. The circles can be arranged in any pattern you would like. (If you do not have a US penny and need dimensions let me know.)

5. 10 shots.

6. Try and show a tape measure and yourself shooting on video.

I tried it tonight and I could only get 4 out of ten ... it is harder than it seems (for me anyway, I am sure you guys will nail it). Anyway I will do a video next time with my official entry.

Lets see some participants!!! This will be fun .. you can do it in your living room! First one to get a perfect score will get a prize (Do not expect anything extravagant ... I do not have a lot of extra money). This is casual ... for fun.

Example target:


----------



## flipgun

I'm trying to tame some PFS and this seems a good go.

Dang! Just saw the video req.


----------



## Metropolicity

Ooooo I am on this. Been shooting BB's for a while now, but not nearly as precise as this challenge presents.


----------



## mr. green

Pennies? We don't have those anymore. We'll use dimes instead.


----------



## SmilingFury

mr. green said:


> Pennies? We don't have those anymore. We'll use dimes instead.


Darn metric system!!!

Cool contest Ray! I will give it a try after I get back from vacation next week. Maybe I will do it in Vegas! Hahaha. Cops might not be into it...lol.

Be well and good luck to any entrants!
SF


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Be careful, guys. It takes amazingly little rubber to exceed the velocity of real BB guns. My Daisy Red Rider fires BBs at 270 fps. With very thin strips of TBG I can easily hit 350 fps. I think everyone is aware that a BB gun can put out an eye and break glass.


----------



## NaturalFork

Henry in Panama said:


> Be careful, guys. It takes amazingly little rubber to exceed the velocity of real BB guns. My Daisy Red Rider fires BBs at 270 fps. With very thin strips of TBG I can easily hit 350 fps. I think everyone is aware that a BB gun can put out an eye and break glass.


Good point.

I am using a single layer of TBB and an E-Shot bb pouch. They zip. I have a multiple layered cardboard backstop that the bbs sink in to.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Would a UK penny be the same or similar size a British penny being 20mm


----------



## Charles

Hattori Hanzo said:


> Would a UK penny be the same or similar size a British penny being 20mm


A US penny is .75 inches in diameter (19 mm).

http://www.usmint.gov/about_the_mint/?action=coin_specifications

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

I might use a British penny then and just do this for fun. Good challenge.


----------



## NaturalFork

20mm is fine guys.


----------



## CanH8r

Yo Ray, 
I wanna play. Gotta figure out what shooter to use...


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Man I want to try this I don't have a current bb setup though ill have to get me one of those bb pouches from simple shot. Anyway when i get the stuff and the time ill definitely try this!


----------



## CanH8r

Okay... I've got my .177 bb sling all set up. I took your advice and went with single theraband black 3/4 thick with a Rayshot magnet pouch ON my Rayshot TTF. Sooo fun! It's great to be able to shoot without having to worry about retrieving ammo. Once the Mrs. heads to bed, I'll film your Penny challenge.


----------



## CanH8r

SmilingFury said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pennies? We don't have those anymore. We'll use dimes instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn metric system!!!
> Cool contest Ray! I will give it a try after I get back from vacation next week. Maybe I will do it in Vegas! Hahaha. Cops might not be into it...lol.
> Be well and good luck to any entrants!
> SF
Click to expand...

I know for a fact that SF has atleast 28 feet to shoot at in his basement... Can't wait to watch your entry lol!


----------



## SharpshooterJD

I can't wait to see your entry either this seems harder than the qualifier badges!


----------



## SmilingFury

CanH8r said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pennies? We don't have those anymore. We'll use dimes instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn metric system!!!
> Cool contest Ray! I will give it a try after I get back from vacation next week. Maybe I will do it in Vegas! Hahaha. Cops might not be into it...lol.
> Be well and good luck to any entrants!
> SF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know for a fact that SF has atleast 28 feet to shoot at in his basement... Can't wait to watch your entry lol!
Click to expand...

Ok ok so I have to get on this since I have been thrown under the bus. Lol. Let me scroll up and reread the rules.

I will give it a whack after my munchkin goes to sleep tonight. I assume that this event is bourbon optional? 
... Good!!


----------



## LucasDay

Well this seems up my ally. I just got into slinging about 2/3 months ago and have shot bb's exclusively. Tonight I was out in my shop tinkering on a car and when frustration sets in I have a pellet pistal "benjamin np" that I calm down with. Just for fun I had grouped 10 shots with it then thought I will see how close I get with my new sling. I had managed to keep 6 out of ten in a tight group " first two were reference shots "we will call them . The shop lane is about 26 feet. With my bb shooter I primarily shot cans at 30 meters or greater. It amazes me how well they track with a sling shot. I have been cutting my bands from 5/8 inc to 1/4 inc TB blue, not much life to them. I just love shooting a can through and through without knocking it over though. I have learned full butterfly and it cracks me up with others reactions that don't know about slingshot when I shot.


----------



## JuanWayne

This sounds right up my alley!


----------



## Rayshot

Bumping this one.

This is challenging!! Forgot about this contest. One night a few weeks back I set up a BB shooter and did a good bit of shooting at the prescribed distance and target. I was certainly not as accurate with the BBs as with my usual band sets and ammos.

I will have to give this attention again.


----------



## oldmiser

Oh Yeah love shooting bb"s..I am out of TBB(black)...All I have at the moment is .030 latex natural...& some TBB (Blue)...I have been shooting soda pop

cans at 20 feet so I should be able to give this a go at 15 feet... The way I read the rules is trace a penny making 10 circle's 1 shot per circle.....is this Correct

Just want to make sure I read this right......AKAOldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork

Agreed Ray. This is more challenging than even I anticipated. I WILL post a video of my attempts this weekend. Even if I score 0.


----------



## SmilingFury

NaturalFork said:


> Agreed Ray. This is more challenging than even I anticipated. I WILL post a video of my attempts this weekend. Even if I score 0.


You mean I should have posted ALL the times I scored zero?! I had tons of vids of me doing that! I just erased them!

I seriously migt be the worst indoor BB shooter on this forum. I think I might swear off BBs, really!

Anyone want to trade something for 12,000 BBs? Hahaha.


----------



## CanH8r

SmilingFury said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed Ray. This is more challenging than even I anticipated. I WILL post a video of my attempts this weekend. Even if I score 0.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I should have posted ALL the times I scored zero?! I had tons of vids of me doing that! I just erased them!
> 
> I seriously migt be the worst indoor BB shooter on this forum. I think I might swear off BBs, really!
> 
> Anyone want to trade something for 12,000 BBs? Hahaha.
Click to expand...

I am in too.


----------



## Btoon84

Ok ok, I'll see what I can accomplish tomorrow. Let's get this show rolling!  
BB shooters are my JAM.


----------



## Rayshot

Btoon84 said:


> Ok ok, I'll see what I can accomplish tomorrow. Let's get this show rolling!
> BB shooters are my JAM.


Pop those penny portraits Btoon84 !!!


----------



## NaturalFork

I am making a BB set right now. Video will be posted tomorrow ... The highest score I have gotten I think is a 4. Hopefully I can at least match that!


----------



## NaturalFork

Well this challenge is now also live on the blowgunforum. Check out the contest (which is pretty much the same but slightly altered) and my first pretty bad video entry.

http://blowgunforum.com/topic/467-penny-challenge/

Oh and P.S. ..... pick up a $15 blowgun .. join the forum .. and SHOOT WITH US!


----------



## CanH8r

Well boys, this is super fun AND super tough.... I got 4 out of 10. I'm atually really happy with it too Lol!


----------



## SmilingFury

Well done Canh8r! I am starting to think that I have a better chance of crapping out a grand piano than getting a 10/10 ever on this challenge. Hahaha. 
4/10 is great IMO on this challenge.


----------



## toolmantf99

Very nice shooting! Good idea using the copy machine :twocents:


----------



## Charles

Way to start it off, CanH8r!!! Fine shooting.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Btoon84

Message to All: CanH8r has applied for a name change. Can&PennyH8r.


----------



## Rayshot

Mwaahahaha-ha 5 of 10.

Just got my things set up to give it a go. Second target.

I was irked with all the fuss with the set up and and toasty in the sun. The sun has now gone behind the trees. I will have to "up the ante" next round.


----------



## SmilingFury

Awesome round Ray. If I ever get 10/10 I think I will wake up the whole darn neighborhood by yelling so loud.

Be well,
World's Worst BB Shooter

Edit: 
Ps: I just read what I wrote and I wanted to clarify that I have not come close to breaking 3/10 in quite a while.


----------



## Rayshot

SmilingFury said:


> Awesome round Ray. If I ever get 10/10 I think I will wake up the whole darn neighborhood by yelling so loud.
> 
> Be well,
> World's Worst BB Shooter
> 
> Edit:
> Ps: I just read what I wrote and I wanted to clarify that I have not come close to breaking 3/10 in quite a while.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I have another vid coming.


----------



## Rayshot

Ok here is a 7 for ten. I underestimated the hits on quick exam while the camera was running. I don't like to be presumptuos. The bad part is I didn't move the camera closer for better inspection for you on the video. But I did take the target inside and place it on a bubble wrap so the bbs wouldn't roll off.

All I can say is that in person I would definitely give 7 bbs a hit. They are even more pronounced when pushed thruough the paper and not sitting flat.

If this is questionable to you guys I am not sure if I can do more as I have a big job starting this week. But I will see about getting the 10 for 10.

Best photos I could get.


----------



## SmilingFury

Truly awesome Ray. I would expect nothing less from you.


----------



## CanH8r

Ray.... Your a boss! What kinda elastic are you using to chuck them bb's?


----------



## oldmiser

Total awesome my friend....excellent shooting as always...yeah I bet Mr Tree Fork will be in on this to see if he can do you one better...

Any way my friend your are "the BB King" for now..Again awesome shooting.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Rayshot

CanH8r said:


> Ray.... Your a boss! What kinda elastic are you using to chuck them bb's?


Good question because I am entertaining a hunch that a stronger pull will help increase accuracy with BBs. I haven't shot but one session in regard to this challenge with BBs and that was weeks ago with a somewhat lighter draw weight with BBs. I wasn't shooting good with the lighter draw but that could have been the day and mood (read; a little wine).

So, I am going to try both if I get a chance to do both.

The tubing I assume I am using (blasted Dankung and their poor order fulfillment), but pretty confident it's 1842, single 7 1/2 with a 32 inch draw.


----------



## Rayshot

Ok, just tried one target with the stronger pull, then one with the lighter and then one with the stronger. I do find the strong pull a little easier because BBs and lighter pulls are so susceptible to the slightest of poor pouch release. Hence, I did better with the 1842.

I have a new score but I had to leave before scrutinizing the target and downloading anything. I will let you know.


----------



## Charles

Dern it, Ray!!!! You are a mean machine!

It is always a pleasure to see you shoot so accurately.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Metropolicity

I just had a idea. Why don't we shoot at an actual penny?


----------



## Susi

I didn't know one could exceed 300fps with BBs and TB...great news!

Since the pull weight is minimal, perhaps kids of the members could enter..

Susi


----------



## flipgun

Metropolicity said:


> I just had a idea. Why don't we shoot at an actual penny?


Coz BB's ricochet like crazy?


----------



## ryguy27

Metropolicity said:


> I just had a idea. Why don't we shoot at an actual penny?


I Don't Have BBs, But I'll Try With Some 1/4" Steel. 







It's Sideways Because I'm Uploading From A Phone. Sorry About That.


----------



## CanH8r

Rayshot said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray.... Your a boss! What kinda elastic are you using to chuck them bb's?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question because I am entertaining a hunch that a stronger pull will help increase accuracy with BBs. I haven't shot but one session in regard to this challenge with BBs and that was weeks ago with a somewhat lighter draw weight with BBs. I wasn't shooting good with the lighter draw but that could have been the day and mood (read; a little wine).
> 
> So, I am going to try both if I get a chance to do both.
> 
> The tubing I assume I am using (blasted Dankung and their poor order fulfillment), but pretty confident it's 1842, single 7 1/2 with a 32 inch draw.
Click to expand...

Cool... You know I've been loving ttf lately. I have one of your slingshots set up with theraband black and a magnet pouch. Your description of pouch release issues was spot on which is why I switched to my beautiful Flippen Out bb shooter. I'm gonna rig up my Rayshot ttf with some stronger elastic now. Again, this is good fun especially on a rainy day. Great idea NattyFork Ray.


----------



## NaturalFork

Very nice guys! That is what I am talking about!


----------



## kalanguya

Would anyone mind posting a link where I can get those small magnetic pouches. Have a little home made bb shooter but centering in that pouch is tricky.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alfred E.M.

flipgun said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a idea. Why don't we shoot at an actual penny?
> 
> 
> 
> Coz BB's ricochet like crazy?
Click to expand...

*Yeah, the missus said - 'living room? ricochets? flat screen? nu-huh.' BTW, Blues Boy King turned 89 last week.*


----------



## Lee Silva

SmilingFury said:


> Ok ok so I have to get on this since I have been thrown under the bus. Lol. Let me scroll up and reread the rules.
> 
> I will give it a whack after my munchkin goes to sleep tonight. I assume that this event is bourbon optional?
> ... Good!!


Did you say bourbon opticals?!?!?

Well I might just qualify for this..... Lookout, Bazonski! CanH8ter Slingkowski! My hands are softer than they've been for a long time! Can actually feel a bb in the pouch. Cant wait to see what happens when I let go of it! hehehe


----------



## oldmiser

Susi said:


> I didn't know one could exceed 300fps with BBs and TB...great news!
> 
> Since the pull weight is minimal, perhaps kids of the members could enter..
> 
> Susi


yes you can get over 310pfs.....band set....taper TBG 10mm x 8mm x 220 mm narrow leather pouch 8mm x 75mm~ I have done it..Ask Member Winnie

give it a try~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser

@CanH8r....I use natural Latex .030 straight cut 1/2" X 7 1/4" ..narrow leather pouch...10mm x 40mm ..for a 34" Draw...4.5 pound pull...BB will fly thru cardboard easy...Give that a try my friend...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Rayshot

kalanguya said:


> Would anyone mind posting a link where I can get those small magnetic pouches. Have a little home made bb shooter but centering in that pouch is tricky.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent I have a batch made and have the mags for sale. $2.75 without the end holes punched and $3.75 with the end holes punched.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Still haven't got a chance to do this been really busy forging and with school but I might give it a go with some 2040s soon if I get the chance. You guys are nailing it though it looks really hard!


----------



## toolmantf99

Took a practice run at this tonight. Hit 3, but not sure they were the ones I was aiming at, lol! Doesn't really matter anyway since I didn't record it. Using a copier with the pennys like CanH8r did really helps to be able to see the targets. Now to get the old camera out and set up a mirror.


----------



## NaturalFork

You guys are the best. I WILL make a recorded entry this weekend ... yea . i said that last weekend. But this time I mean it!!! darn responsibilities getting in the way of my slingshot fun.


----------



## CanH8r

I have revisited this challenge shooting ttf with full powered bands (as Rayshot shot so well with a simar rig). I am stoked on 8 out of 10.


----------



## Rayshot

CanH8r said:


> I have revisited this challenge shooting ttf with full powered bands (as Rayshot shot so well with a simar rig). I am stoked on 8 out of 10.


Good shooting.

Ha ha I have an 8 out of 10 but my computer went down a couple of weeks ago and I haven't had time to find the vid from my camera and download the vid.


----------



## CanH8r

Rayshot said:


> I have revisited this challenge shooting ttf with full powered bands (as Rayshot shot so well with a simar rig). I am stoked on 8 out of 10.


Good shooting.

Ha ha I have an 8 out of 10 but my computer went down a couple of weeks ago and I haven't had time to find the vid from my camera and download the vid.[/quote

Well until you get it uploaded.... I'm the BB King! Hahaha, just kidding lol. Thanks for the tips on the elastic Rayshot. I'll be happy to share that score with you till you beat it.


----------



## Rayshot

CanH8r said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote name="CanH8r" post="468475" timestamp="1412645887"]
> I have revisited this challenge shooting ttf with full powered bands (as Rayshot shot so well with a simar rig). I am stoked on 8 out of 10.
> 
> 
> 
> Good shooting.
> 
> Ha ha I have an 8 out of 10 but my computer went down a couple of weeks ago and I haven't had time to find the vid from my camera and download the vid.[/quote
> 
> Well until you get it uploaded.... I'm the BB King! Hahaha, just kidding lol. Thanks for the tips on the elastic Rayshot. I'll be happy to share that score with you till you beat it.
Click to expand...

I like your taunting response. Good jesting!

I firmly believe the elastic draw weight does make a difference.


----------

